# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  pardod majaks233

## Aivaiiivai

pardodu majak233,lietots .cena 35.ls

----------


## ivog

Kosmonauts odnako  ::  
Ja nu vienīgi tas aparāts ir stāvoklī "kā no veikala plaukta", tad mož kādam kolekcionāram būtu interesants...

----------


## Aivaiiivai

cik es saprotu no ta visa -ka putekļi janoslauka no viņa un viss!
no veikala plaukta jau nav toc,roka japieliek ,poga viena janomaina un siksnas- cik zinu ,
sikak detaļās nevarešu pateikt,cenu ņēmu vnk videjo ko prasa neta par šādu brīnumu !

----------


## osscar

ja jāremontē, 5 ls pat nedabūsi....

----------


## Aivaiiivai

nujau nujau tik blonda jau ar neesmu!

----------


## ivog

Salīdzinājumam varu teikt, ka pat labi strādājošu Onkyo neviens pa 15 Ls negrib... šādu (tik sudraba krāsas versiju):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/onkyo-integra...item19caed78dc

----------


## osscar

tad kuram pēc tavām domām vajag neejošu , reliktu no krievu laikiem ? tur pat nav jēdzīgu detaļu. pa10-20Ls var dabūt 100x labāku ejošu ārzemju kasešu deku.

http://zip.diena.lv/show/?i=1257685

----------


## Aivaiiivai

ak kuns nu tad pecc savu arzemju jedzigo, labak ejošo  (tik komplekta pedaļus  perkot paker!)

----------


## Aivaiiivai

ejoša ,vnk nolietota un laika zobs siksnam ,poga viena kustas .

----------


## osscar

nu es saprotu,ka tev siltas atmiņas par krievu laiku brīnumu majak, no kura visi čurāja siltu, bet mūsdienās tas ir krāms...un tumbas ar malkai der labākajā gadījumā - iekuram. Tev paskaidro lietas būtību - a tu lecies. Laikam telefons jau karsts no gribētājiem, rindā stāv noteikti pa 35 ls.

----------


## Aivaiiivai

nelecos ,bet cik saprotu ka pats te cura vel karstaku vasku ,jo es ka sieviete budama un maz no elektronikas saprotu -ka krievu laiku brinumi velk labak! un tai ir vertiba !
tagad kadas vertibas?!!---visam uzštancets made in china ?! ietits smuka apvalciņā,iekšā shemu jūra kuras nav vajadzigas un tolka nekada!katram savi uzskati! pedeja laika noverojot tad relekvijas vairak pieprasitas jo no tam tad kada jega ir !

----------


## osscar

nevajag salīdzināt šīsdienas china produktus ar normālām 80-to gadu rietumu/japāņu kasešu dekām, kuras ir lietojamas atšķirībā no majaka, kam iekšā nekvalitatīvi komponenti (visi kondensatori elektrolītiskie jau sen izžuvuši ut.t...) un "krievu" kvalitatīvā "sborka"- es pats esmu Vefā savā laikā regulējis praksē krievu vilcējmehānismus kasetniekiem - detonācija briesmīga, kaut ko izlabot varēja tikai lokot detaļas. Kad parādījās siringas ar Singapūras vilcēj-mehānismiem - detonācijas mērīšana un regulēšana atkrita - tur viss bija normā.
Tajā majakā nekā kvalitatīva un vēsturiska nav. Pilnīgi nekā. Krievu vienīgie labie izstrādājumi bija estonija daži produkti, daži ampi un daži krutākie lentinieki. Nu vēl korvet atskaņotājs plašu ar to glicerīna bumbu.

----------


## Aivaiiivai

nav jau runa par cenu ,ka jau teicu neta videjo izvilku! bet zinu ka nav tik mazvertigs arii

----------


## Aivaiiivai

oscarr ---tavs teksts jau tiko man, ka made in china, ka google tulkots uz lv valodu  ::  
secinajums -sapratu to ka nav verts Tev stastit to visu ,jo citam patik kleita ,citam ķiniešu meitas ! un uzskati kas kuros laikos labaks atskirigs !

----------


## osscar

tieši tā, majak arī tolaik nebija tas krutākais - ar saviem krievu opampiem izejā + 4 vati izejas jauda pie 10% THD  ::   ::   ::  
soory, nekā personīga. vnk - 35 ir kosmosa cena. sāc ar 10ls ss.lv  - varbūt kāds ķertais pieteiksies.

----------


## Aivaiiivai

oscar salidzinajumam un viela pardomam-- tagad labakas masinas un ""KRUTAS "" IR bentliji .porshi ,utt bet braucam ar pasatiņiem.opelišiem ?!

----------


## osscar

salīdzinājums nevietā (katrs brauc ar to ko var atļauties) , jo kastes kā tāds formāts ir miris. īsti analogās skaņas cienītāji klausās plates vai lentas. kaut lentinieku arī mūsdienas nav daudz, to ir ļooooti maz.  
Vnk nav mērķauditorijas kasetēm...ja nu vienīgi kolekcionārs, bet tam vajadzēs perfektu eksemplāru. un cik  tad ir to kolekcionāru.....
kā jau te minēju iepriekš - jebkurš kuram kaut cik žēl savas kasetes neliks tās majakā kurš tās "čakarē" , bet gan kādā rietumu verķī, kura parametri ir 10 x labāki par majaku. 
Tagad visi klausās no elektroniskajiem datu nesējiem - flash, HDD , MP3 pleijieri ut.t...
CD,  SACDun plates izmanto tikai tie kas, jau ir ar audiofilisku ievirzi un kasetes jau nu toč tiem neinteresē.

----------


## richijsx

Bet par opeli vai pasatu nemaksajam mersedesa cenu  :: 
a tu prasi mersedesa cenu par sarusejušu opeli  :: 
tas tā metaforās runājot...  ::

----------


## Aivaiiivai

censhos cilvekam iestastit to ka ne vienmer ir labaks tas, kas izskatas labak un jaunaks!

----------


## zzz

Nu bet tur jau taa lietas buutiiba, ko tev meegjina ieskaidrot - tu savu saruuseejusho, neejosho zhiguli meegjini tirgot par veca, bet labaa kaartiibaa esosha mersedesa cenu.  

Eniivei sheit vari necereet vinju paardot, te a) ir relatiivi nedaudz cilveeku, b) tie, kas ir, vairums dreebi filmee un ir izlepushi.

----------


## osscar

bet šis nav tas gadījums - šis izskatās pēc krāma un ir krāms arī iekšās . krievu  plānveida ekonomikas apstākļos pirka mēslus, jo nebija nekā labāka un tos tāpat izpirka.....tiem kam bija blats pirka ārzemju aparātus no jūrniekiem, meistaroja savus paši ut.t.....

----------


## ivog

Tak liekam mierā meiteni, lai jau tirgo... man tik interesē, no kurienes tā vidējā cena  ::  Linku uz avotu var palūgt?

----------


## osscar

labi, labi lai tak meitene tirgo, varbūt var sarunāt aizbraukt paklausīties, tēju padzer, bet velns nav kasetes testam  ::   ::

----------


## Aivaiiivai

tad par cenu izlasiet ko saku ,bet tema jau aizgaja runa par kas labaks vecs un atjaunota relekvija vai jauns kajminamais ! uzliekat briles un izlasiet un saprotiet par ko diskusija izvertas!

----------


## zzz

> censhos cilvekam iestastit to ka ne vienmer ir labaks tas, kas izskatas labak un jaunaks!


 Eee, kas iisti bija nesaprotams informaacijaa, ka par taadu pat naudas summu var nopirkt taas pat paaudzes JAPAANJU augstas klases kaseshu dekas, liidz kurai tam majakam  kaa kaajaam liiedz Meenesim?

Tavs piedaavaajums speciaali psrs faniem domaats?

----------


## osscar

nekur netika pieminēts *jauns aparāts*, bet gan 80-to gadu rietumu/japāņu kasetnieki. tas tā , korektumam.

----------


## Aivaiiivai

oscar kasetes varu aizsutit un dzer teju labak viens,tavi komenti mani neintrese ,un nenozime ka es te pirmo dienu registrejusies ka nelasiju ieprieks so forumu ! ne viss ir ta ka izskatas!

----------


## Aivaiiivai

zzz-ta varetu teikt vini vismaz noverte kas ir relekvija

----------


## osscar

es ar takā regulāri čekoju ss.lv - ja nu kas interesants uzpeld - bet šādi relikviju tirgoņi uzdzen jautrību - viens, kurš ss.lv jau gadi 2 tirgo kaut kādu vecu radiothnikas tjūneri - nu lakam no 15 ls būs nolaidis uz 13 pa 2 gadi  ::  Vai otrs kurš abavas radio gadi 3 mēģina pa 8 ls notirgot  ::  relikviju mednieki laikam nav aktīvi  ::

----------


## Aivaiiivai

kas kuram uzdzen jautribu!

----------


## Aivaiiivai

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/audio/tape-recorders/kdgdd.html
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/audio/tape-recorders/expbg.html
http://ss.faces.eu/lv/electronics/audio/tape-recorders/photo/page4.html

----------


## tornislv

Tirgus sistēmā jau katrs drīkst prasīt cik grib par ko grib. Nezinu tikai argumentus, kas jāpielieto, lai par "Lighthouse-233", kuram žļerkšķis palaižot ВОСПР no tā tiešās piedziņas elektromagnēta bija tik drausmīgs, ka koju blakus istabā modināja kursabiedrus, prasītu 50 EUR. Man ļoti paveicās pirms pāris gadiem pa 100+ EUR paņemt SONY TC-K808ES, tagad tie iet jau pa 200+. Savukārt zemākās klases kasetnieki kādu interesē tikai tad, ja aprīkoti ar lieliem indikatoriem un labi iederas interjerā, ko arī nevar teikt par Lighthouse-233. Protams, ja tas ir "muša nav virsū kopojusies" stāvoklī, tad var tik daudz prasīt. Lai nu kā, veiksmi tirgošanā!

----------


## Osvalds007

Mazliet ne pa tēmu , interesē lenšu maģis Akai 77 ?? Vai kādam nav?

----------


## osscar

nu šaubos vai iekš LV kādam tāds būs - šitie lieli, šipings dārgs..nu nez liekas 200Ls vismaz vajadzēs...je esi ņēmājs runā ar Torni, Ivo vai Frīdi - lai atrauj no ārzemēm ar priekšapmaksu  ::

----------


## tornislv

Runājot dziesmas vārdiem " Ak kādēl vēlu nāci tu" ... ?
Pirms 5 gadiem bija pa 25 eur dabonami, tagad zem 200-300 i neejoši nepalien...

----------


## ivog

Tādas nu tās cenas lenšiniekiem ir
http://www.ebay.de/sch/Hi-Fi-Raritat...p3286.c0.m1538

----------


## nezinīc

Vai kāds var šito izskaidrot- kāpēc zelta laiku audio tehnikai pēdējos gados šitā ir cēlušās cenas?? Vai tiešām cilvēkiem ir apnkuši mp3, ipodi un micro "hi-fi" sistēmas? Tā pēkšņi? Man tagad (pēdējo 2 gadu laikā) pašam arī ir ienākusies vintage tehnika, bet tas laikam ar vecumu skaidrojams- bērnībā klausījos panasonic magnetolu un biju priecīgs, nu tagad paaugos, arī prasības pret skaņu paaugās. Kāpēc un kad cilvēki VISPĀR sāka pirkt mūzikas centrus un micro sistēmas, un skaņas kvalitāte vairs nebija prioritāte? Zinu, ka daudz jautāju, bet es to neatceros- tak biju vēl sīks, tāpēc arī interesē- kad pazuda skaņas kvalitāte kā audio sistēmas mēraukla?



Pateicoties Ivo sadarbībai nesen ieguvu īpašumā vajadzīgo tūneri ST-7300K. Iepriekš klausījos radio no telefona- tagad no tūnera. Sīkums, bet patīkami  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nekā personīga - minētais "Majaks" ne ar ko nav unikāls, tā faktiskā  vērtība ir krāsmetālu saturs. Uz dzelžiem sovjeti īpaši netaupīja; kaut  kas tur sanāks. Nevienu normālu kasetnieku, pat militāristu rūpnīcās kā  "konversijas" produktu, sovjetiem tā arī neizdevās radīt. Atceros kā  ļaunu murgu, kad pirms ceturtdaļgadsimta centos izgatavot darbderīgu  mašīnu no "Vilma-104". Cik laika un darba netika veltīts, lai "bredovoje  izmišļeņije sovetskogo inžeņera" piespiestu rakstīt kaut cik pieņemami!  Smieklīgi atcerēties, cik laimīgs biju to iepircis par kādu pustūkstoti  kokrubļu. Vēl laimīgāks biju, no tā ticis vaļā. Kad Dzelzs Priekškars  beidza eksistēt, iegādājos dažus normālus 3-galvu verķus (arī minēto  SONY TC-K808ES par DM 1000,-). Dinamiskā priekšmagnetizācija vairs  nebija jāštuko - tā tur jau bija un darbojās nevainojami, tāpat Dolby  B/C/S un kalibrēšanas ģeneratori. Neviens sovjetu krāms tiem blakus  liekams nebija (lai neapkaunotu magnetofonu kā sugu). Apgādāties ar  "made in USSR" maģi, nozīmēja nopirkt sev nelaimi. Tas kurš iekāro  "Majaku" utml., laikam savā dzīvē riktīgu kasešu deķi nav brūķējis... Ar  "open reel" bija tas pats - pateicoties kaut cik nopietnam trīsmotoru  mehānismam (ar Revox 'gēniem'), no "Olimpa" un "Elektronikas" kaut ko  varēja uztaisīt. Pat Lielā Audiopirāta magnetofonu parkā tie bija  (protams, pārstrādāti un pielāgoti). Te gan jāsaka, ka daži  piecdesmito/sešdesmito gadu lampinieku modeļi gan cienīgi muzejā  atrasties - kaut vai "MAG-8", "Melodija MG-56" (reversējams motors ar ārējo  rotoru un interesanti sajūgi, laikam Grundig klons), pat "Komēta-201", jo  tie bija visai unikāli, ne-unificēti. Vienīgais sovjetu kasetnieks, ko  vēl varētu muzejā likt - "Rūta-101" - horizontālais deķis ar (no  Tandberg patapināts mehānisms, viena no toņasīm "rezecēta") 3 japāņu  motoriem un Matsushita ferīta galvu. Tas vēl atbilst _vintage_ kritērijiem, kaut pārējā 'elektrība' tajā ir _Scheiße_. 
P.S. Pirms pāris nedēļām izraku no krāmiem divkasešu brīnumu "Vilma-207". Pacilāju, pagrozīju un ar slaidu loku iemetu metāllūžņu vācēja piekabē. _Sic transit gloria mundi..._

----------


## Isegrim

P.P.S. Te ir labas bildes no "Melodijas" mehānisma - 
http://forum2.magnetofon.de/showtopi...7856&pagenum=2 
Un vēl šis tas no sovjetu vintāžas 
http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/000/mg1/melodija2mg.jpg 
http://rfm-galerie.magnetofon.de/details.php?image_id=7299&mode=search&sessionid=3fad4d5c659cea955929380942922c80

----------


## Isegrim

Upss! Sāku skatīties un jūtos pārsteigts - vācu forumā pirmajā attēlā no Lieldienu salas garauša redzams maģis, kas, visticamāk, ražots _AEG_-_Ostland_-_Werk_. GmbH, Riga (vairāk pazīstams kā *VEF*). Ja kādam ir - nosauciet savu cenu. Varu piedāvāt pretī tonnu visādu "Majaku".  ::  







Krievu lapa - 
http://savok.name/144-magnitofon.html 
Protams, ar pirmajā bildē attēloto konsoli sovjetiem nav nekāda sakara; viņiem pirmais lentinieks tapa pēc kara, kad bija sagrābušies tehnoloģijas. Ja kādu tas interesē - filmā "Baiga vasara" radio busiņā redzamais rīks ir MEZ-15, tapis '54. gadā Maskavā. Latvijas radio '40. gadā magnetofonu nebija. Tā gan nav vienīgā vēsturiskā aplamība šajā filmā.

----------


## Didzis

Vefā vācu laikā magnetafonus neražoja. Ja būtu ražojuši, tad noteikti uzpeldētu informācija. Nebija VEFā vienkārši tādu tehnoloģiju detaļu mehāniskai apstrādei un no Vācijas nekādus darbagaldus neieveda. Tak apskatieties, cik tam pirmajam magnetafonam perfekta kinemātika. VEF ražoja radioaparātu Vefsuper KB416 priekš vācu oficieriem.   http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/vef_vefsuper_kb416.html  Tas ir zināms fakts.

----------


## kaspich

> Nekā personīga - minētais "Majaks" ne ar ko nav unikāls, tā faktiskā  vērtība ir krāsmetālu saturs. Uz dzelžiem sovjeti īpaši netaupīja; kaut  kas tur sanāks. Nevienu normālu kasetnieku, pat militāristu rūpnīcās kā  "konversijas" produktu, sovjetiem tā arī neizdevās radīt. Atceros kā  ļaunu murgu, kad pirms ceturtdaļgadsimta centos izgatavot darbderīgu  mašīnu no "Vilma-104". Cik laika un darba netika veltīts, lai "bredovoje  izmišļeņije sovetskogo inžeņera" piespiestu rakstīt kaut cik pieņemami!  Smieklīgi atcerēties, cik laimīgs biju to iepircis par kādu pustūkstoti  kokrubļu. Vēl laimīgāks biju, no tā ticis vaļā. Kad Dzelzs Priekškars  beidza eksistēt, iegādājos dažus normālus 3-galvu verķus (arī minēto  SONY TC-K808ES par DM 1000,-). Dinamiskā priekšmagnetizācija vairs  nebija jāštuko - tā tur jau bija un darbojās nevainojami, tāpat Dolby  B/C/S un kalibrēšanas ģeneratori. Neviens sovjetu krāms tiem blakus  liekams nebija (lai neapkaunotu magnetofonu kā sugu). Apgādāties ar  "made in USSR" maģi, nozīmēja nopirkt sev nelaimi. Tas kurš iekāro  "Majaku" utml., laikam savā dzīvē riktīgu kasešu deķi nav brūķējis... Ar  "open reel" bija tas pats - pateicoties kaut cik nopietnam trīsmotoru  mehānismam (ar Revox 'gēniem'), no "Olimpa" un "Elektronikas" kaut ko  varēja uztaisīt. Pat Lielā Audiopirāta magnetofonu parkā tie bija  (protams, pārstrādāti un pielāgoti). Te gan jāsaka, ka daži  piecdesmito/sešdesmito gadu lampinieku modeļi gan cienīgi muzejā  atrasties - kaut vai "MAG-8", "Melodija MG-56" (reversējams motors ar ārējo  rotoru un interesanti sajūgi, laikam Grundig klons), pat "Komēta-201", jo  tie bija visai unikāli, ne-unificēti. Vienīgais sovjetu kasetnieks, ko  vēl varētu muzejā likt - "Rūta-101" - horizontālais deķis ar (no  Tandberg patapināts mehānisms, viena no toņasīm "rezecēta") 3 japāņu  motoriem un Matsushita ferīta galvu. Tas vēl atbilst _vintage_ kritērijiem, kaut pārējā 'elektrība' tajā ir _Scheiße_. 
> P.S. Pirms pāris nedēļām izraku no krāmiem divkasešu brīnumu "Vilma-207". Pacilāju, pagrozīju un ar slaidu loku iemetu metāllūžņu vācēja piekabē. _Sic transit gloria mundi..._


 nu jau..
Ruta 101 ir.. meesls. mehaanika ar tiem milziigaas inerces motoriem - kaseshu demoleetaajs. tie tupie elektromagneeti. 2 tranju preamps u.t.t. tur no 1. klases ne smakas. savulaik biju laimiigs no taa tikt valjaa..
savukaart, Vilma 104 bija kosmosa kugjis. jaa, dinamiskaa uzmagnetizeeshana nebija [es savulaik pieliku i to, i veelaak - paarhaaju uz PWM], bet tur bija materiaalas paarbuuvei.
uztaisiiju gan mekleeshanu, gan peak indikaaciju, un ko tur veel..
102/104/204 bija vieni no savulaik labaakajiem izstraadaajumiem. ok, Majak 001 - vel advanceetaaks, bet to dziivee neesmu redzeejis.
starp citu, taa kapitaalistu dinamiskaa [HX Pro, taa, ksjiet, sauca] bija ar vienu fundamentaalu gljuku, kaa deelj taas efektivitaate bija atkariiga no ieraksta galvas parametriem. bija magjiem, kam straadaaja efektiivi, bija.. kam paaris dB ieguvums..

----------


## Osvalds007

Dnepr 9 , man bija un viena lielā lenta...Aidas un Majaks 201 , tad 205....tālāk jau kasešu dekas...




> Upss! Sāku skatīties un jūtos pārsteigts - vācu forumā pirmajā attēlā no Lieldienu salas garauša redzams maģis, kas, visticamāk, ražots _AEG_-_Ostland_-_Werk_. GmbH, Riga (vairāk pazīstams kā *VEF*). Ja kādam ir - nosauciet savu cenu. Varu piedāvāt pretī tonnu visādu "Majaku".  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krievu lapa - 
> ...

----------


## Isegrim

> Vefā vācu laikā magnetafonus neražoja. Ja būtu ražojuši, tad noteikti uzpeldētu informācija. Nebija VEFā vienkārši tādu tehnoloģiju detaļu mehāniskai apstrādei un no Vācijas nekādus darbagaldus neieveda.


 Es zinu! Runa ir par AEG. VEFs spēja 'pacelt' vēl daudz smalkākus mehānismus - Valtera Capa (Zapp) slavenais *MINOX* ir tam labākais piemērs. Magnetofoni, protams, nebija uz konveijera un nebija paredzēti _širpotrebam_. Varbūt ar rokām salikti daži desmiti eksemplāru, kas kara ceļos izklīduši. Sovjetu seriālā par lielspiegu Štirlicu tas maģis ir redzams vairākās epizodēs.

----------


## Isegrim

> nu jau..
> Ruta 101 ir.. meesls. mehaanika ar tiem milziigaas inerces motoriem - kaseshu demoleetaajs. tie tupie elektromagneeti. 2 tranju preamps u.t.t. tur no 1. klases ne smakas


 Nejauc ar "Rūta-201"! Pirmajam kucēnam mehānisms 1:1 no Tandberg 330 - 
Solenoīds tur bija tik viens - _karietes_ pievilkšanai. Protams, tas preamps bez _bēniņu rūmes_, ar 12 V vienpolāru barošanu rijās ciet ('gudrīši' uzskatīja, ka pie vainas ferīta galva, kas hromdioksīda lentu 'netur'). Indikators, saņēmis 50 ms 'pipuku' ar 0 dB, knapi izkustējās no vietas, un līdz attiecīgajai iedaļai aizgāja, kad 'pipuka' garums 250 ms... Arī no "Rūtas" kādreiz tika izgatavots magnetofons, bet 'piratērijai' tas nebija piemērots; "Vilmas" gan varēja statnē 10 gab. sakrāmēt.
Leiši, nopirkuši no kāda vācieša cehu (ar visām slotām un šaufelēm), divmotoru mehānismus "Vilmām" gan ražoja, bet normālu gumiju nemācēja izcept - plakanā siksniņa ar mazu apķērienu motora skritulim hroniski izslīdēja. Teicama īpašība - šūblādes neesamība ļāva apgriezt kaseti un nolikt "record pause" režīmā 0,5 sekundēs.

----------


## Isegrim

> Pirmajam kucēnam mehānisms 1:1 no Tandberg 330


 Pieķēru sevi melos - _Tandbergam_ bija 2 toņasis, _Rūtei_ tik abi _švunkrati_ saglabāti. Bet citādi - nekādu zobratu, nekādu frikcijas skrituļu; vienkārši un droši! Sīkajam _japu_ motorītim tievs rotoriņš ar mazu masu. Kad leiši "attīstīja" nākamo modeli, tiem negadījās nekas cits, kā mazi sovjetu motoriņi ar ārējo rotoru un attiecīgi lielu momentu. Šie "ieveda" konstrukcijā sajūgu ar stirkšķi, lai tīšanas beigās neatrautu lentu no spolītes.  ::

----------


## richijsx

Vai vispār kāds atcerās ka šis bija pārdošanas sludinājums?  ::   ::  galīgs off...

----------


## Aivaiiivai

nu ja visspar ta ari ir bet lai jau tauta runa man jau tas netraucee!

----------


## kaspich

> Nejauc ar "Rūta-201"! Pirmajam kucēnam mehānisms 1:1 no Tandberg 330 - 
>  2831Solenoīds tur bija tik viens - _karietes_ pievilkšanai. Protams, tas preamps bez _bēniņu rūmes_, ar 12 V vienpolāru barošanu rijās ciet ('gudrīši' uzskatīja, ka pie vainas ferīta galva, kas hromdioksīda lentu 'netur'). Indikators, saņēmis 50 ms 'pipuku' ar 0 dB, knapi izkustējās no vietas, un līdz attiecīgajai iedaļai aizgāja, kad 'pipuka' garums 250 ms... Arī no "Rūtas" kādreiz tika izgatavots magnetofons, bet 'piratērijai' tas nebija piemērots; "Vilmas" gan varēja statnē 10 gab. sakrāmēt.
> Leiši, nopirkuši no kāda vācieša cehu (ar visām slotām un šaufelēm), divmotoru mehānismus "Vilmām" gan ražoja, bet normālu gumiju nemācēja izcept - plakanā siksniņa ar mazu apķērienu motora skritulim hroniski izslīdēja. Teicama īpašība - šūblādes neesamība ļāva apgriezt kaseti un nolikt "record pause" režīmā 0,5 sekundēs.


 aa, jaa, atvainojos, 201.
nuu, Vilmaam - jaa, taa plakanaa lenta bija kaut kas. starp citu, peedejaam 204 un co motoriitim naaca cita veida 'cilindriitis' - bez 'mucas' profila, bet izsliideeja/nosliideeja tapat. tas bija murgs..bet, toties 500 hz magneetiskaa lenta mahovikaa - ideaals risinaajums labai aatruma stabilizaacijai.

----------


## Aivaiiivai

ja nu kas tad pardots !

----------


## Osvalds007

Apsveicam ar veiksmīgu busines !

----------


## Aivaiiivai

varu vel uz izsoli palaist kurs vairak sola !

----------


## kaspich

jau paardoto supermagji?  :: 
dodu 5 LVL par pupu bildeem  ::  vairaaksoliishanai der?

----------


## Tominsh331

par pupu bildēm?  ::  ::  :: 
pa cik tad pārdevi?
šaubos ka pa 35(nav ar zeltu apkalts  ::  )

----------


## Aivaiiivai

ko vaukski tominj,kadam sapnis majaks tev pupi !
pajauta omei lai parada!

----------


## Aivaiiivai

kaspich tava vecuma sita nejoko ar sirdskopi aiziesi ! labak tricini rocinjas gar lodamuru !

----------


## kaspich

ponjal. 10 LVL  :: 
taapeec jau es piedaavaaju/veelos savaa vecumaa makslu baudiit. nevis kaut kur graabstiities..

----------


## tornislv

Kaspich, nemānies, tev tak 10Ls nemaz nav, pats šodien maku rādīji! (Man gan ar vairs nav.)

----------


## Aivaiiivai

::  nez kapec man bij tada nojauta  ::  bet ja godigi  ir vel kas velas bet ka saka kas pirmais mal tas brauc !
un nobrinijos ka kads ai vairak par 35 bij gatavs dot kad pateicu ka jau aiznemts . nu ta pat nepardotu vnk izmestu vai stavetu kamer sapeletu

----------


## tornislv

Man kaut kur mētājas MАЯК-205, izskatās ka man ar 35 Ls jāpaprasa par šo.

----------


## Aivaiiivai

zini ja cilvekiem gribesies un vajadzes ta pat maksas ,nu tads ir tas tirdzinsh latvijas

----------


## kaspich

Aiva, cik Tev bija [ir] valsts valodas apguvee?  :: 
mani maac aizdomas, ka dRiiZZZZ pOkemMMoni pAr>>njeMZZZ paSauLLi.

----------


## JDat

> Aiva, cik Tev bija [ir] valsts valodas apguvee? 
> mani maac aizdomas, ka dRiiZZZZ pOkemMMoni pAr>>njeMZZZ paSauLLi.


 Pokemoni? Tagad jābaidās ka tik krievi nepārņem valsti...
Pokemoni nesaorganizēs referendumu par satversmes grozījumiem...

----------


## kaspich

jaa, bet pokemoni vairs latviski nerunaas.  ::  nekads referendums nebuus aktuaals.
ja vienaa paplashinaataa teikumaa ir kaadas 3..4interpunkcijas un tikpar ortograafijas kljudu, tad tikai - klusi, dusmigi un no aizmugures..

----------


## Aivaiiivai

kaspich nelecies ! esmu Latviete ,atdzistos rakstu ar kludam ,garumzimes nav piejamas taka sori! un kada vaina pokemoniem? man aizdomas ka Tu biezi pedeja laika skaties pokemonus!jo bez pokemoniem Tu nekur !
Jdat- ja Lv saks runat krieviski tad es runashu angliski !

----------


## JDat

> Jdat- ja Lv saks runat krieviski tad es runashu angliski !


 Un es emigrēšu uz dienvidu puslodi. Kā minimums Jaunzēlande, vai vēl tālāk. Varbūt Ziemassvētku salas.

----------


## Aivaiiivai

J dat -nu pec visa Lv notiekosa ,Tev jakrame koferis,un man jasak bus runat angliski!

----------

